# terribilis, orange or not orange ?!



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,
my group terribilis orange 8 months, there is one, photo, which is not much orange. Do you think the color is coming growing up?!
I fear that my orange morph is "not good"

With flash


without flash


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

They look like bi-colors to me, especially without the flash. Usually by 5 or 6 months old orange terribilis should be a bright orange.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Look like Yellow Terribs to me.

But give it time, as their colour will change.

Richie


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

my vote is mint that has been fed naturose


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I have seen crosses on one website in EU. Orange should be much darker orange. Yellows shouldn`t have the mint legs. I have had mints retain yellow late in development. There is a thread from frognet from 12 years ago about me not wanting to call them mint if they didn`t turn mint. It eventually did turn mint at about 12-16 months. It could be a mint?
I also had 5 yellow terribilis from my shipment of orange terribilis from about that time and I think one froglet turned out to be a mint. They were sent over so small from EU it was hard to tell what was what, but they were all supposed to be orange and were not.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

yes, there may be a mixture with the mint (right in photo). I'm waiting to see it grow. In September I'm going to see the person you sold me. It also makes the mint in his breeding! He said he never had to bicolor in its breeding.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

According to Aaron's sources and opinions, looks like to me you have a mint/ orange mix? Or could it be a mint that is taking a while to grow out of its oranginess? Feed it some FF's coated with Superpig or naturose and see what happens. This is very interesting.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Either mine were more yellow because they were a different person breeding a different pair then my pair or that they stayed yellow longer because the tads were fed spirulina I don`t know.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

I would like inform you of developments in the next few weeks. I hope not to have a hybrid mint/orange. I would have to isolate it for its entire life


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
after six weeks following the evolution of my T. orange.
On the first picture there is the more orange (high) and the average orange, the second picture there is the more orange with less orange. 
The color slowly increases, but much less for the third frog !


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

They don't look much different then some of the pics Rich Frye has up of "orange". Also if you do a google image search a lot of similar looking frogs pop up...And Sean Stewart has listed 
"The Golden Poison Frog
Phyllobates ssp
Gold morph
Colombia" 

...As being from holland and orange terriblis listed seperately, if these came from Europe I'd say there is a good chance some mixing has gone on. But maybe we are just seeing varibility within the morph. I know when my first batch of red galacts arrived I freaked because they were all bright orange but 1...the one that was actually red, later turned so dark that in shade the whole frog almost looked black. Ironically I forgot about that and nearly freaked again when my new batch came recently all showing up bright orange. Luckily I checked old emails about my first batch and found it happened then too with 3 of the 4 and they all turned nice red eventually. Glad I did that before firing off an email asking WTF was going on with my "red" galacts


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

yes the three frogs come from germany. I think both are of the form gold, and one really orange. I'll wait to see the evolution of the color. I thought I had a dark orange color as some pictures on the internet.
Like this one:



you think the orange morph of europe are not good ?!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
is the end of the story! The three who were terribilis light orange, are mint! The former owner has confirmed to me last week at the exhibition in Germany. He had a small set of mint with orange color, without knowing why. I have therefore given five orange exchange of the three mint. Now I have five beautiful orange and I also bought three yellow. Now I am happy to have my group of mint, yellow and orange.

(7 months old)


(5 months old)


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frogmanroth said:


> my vote is mint that has been fed naturose


And Arron with all his knowledge!

Good to hear you found out. I need to get some mints back and maybe the yellow some day. I just have my orange pair now. Hopefully they start breeding better.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

but even the mint looked a little too yellow, so i woudl not doubt if it was crossed though.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet frogs! Terribilis are pretty awesome.....I used to have a pair of mints, but lost them when we lost AC for two weeks  I hope to get a biiiiig tank in the future and get a nice colony of them! Glad you got the issues taken care of!




Alex


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

..........


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

gilliusis said:


> my Yellow (5 months old)
> 
> 
> my Orange (7 months old)
> ...


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great thread. Terribilis are awesome frogs. Glad you got everything straightened out.


----------



## Absinthia (Feb 7, 2017)

gilliusis said:


> yes the three frogs come from germany. I think both are of the form gold, and one really orange. I'll wait to see the evolution of the color. I thought I had a dark orange color as some pictures on the internet.
> Like this one:
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have these and breed them ?


----------



## drcameraman (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful frogs!


----------

